# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Mar Vermelho - 8 dias - Quem quer Ir...

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva
O fórum de mergulho, nosso fórum parceiro, acaba de anunciar esta oportunidade de visitarem os parentes dos amigos marinhos que tem lá em casa, quem quer ir....




> *8 Dias no
>  MAR VERMELHO
>  por  990,00*
> 
> * 				Vamos lançar a primeira viagem ao Mar Vermelho.....*
>  					Esta é uma viagem conjunta Forum Mergulho e APDM com a Dahab  					Travel. 
> *Considerado um dos destinos de mergulho mais belos do  					mundo, as suas praias desérticas possuem águas límpidas e  					cheias de vida, onde mais de 1200 espécies de peixes e cerca  					de 400 variedades de corais convivem em equilíbrio e  					harmonia.
>  A  				sua variada fauna e flora, assim  				como uma grande variedade de corais, são  				razões mais que suficientes para sonhar em submergir-se nestas  				águas e descobrir a magia deste fantástico paraíso aquático.*
> *PROGRAMA DE MERGULHOS*
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Com um pouco de sorte ainda por lá vou encontrar alguem  :Coradoeolhos:  

Dia 21 de Junho cá o menino está lá para o Live a board de 2008

----------

